

Excuse Me Sir, Would You Like to Buy a Kilo of Isopropyl Bromide? (1977) [pdf] - keenerd
http://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/gergel_isopropyl_bromide.pdf

======
keenerd
These are the memoirs of Max Gergel, a chemical engineer who graduated in
1940. If you enjoy the "Things I Will Not Work With" series you will probably
like this. All in all it was light and enlightening reading. Some of the
topics covered:

How to acquire chemicals as a poor high school student.

How to get the most out of college.

Starting up a company, finding your first customers and expanding your
markets.

Being a supplier to the Manhattan Project.

What chemical engineering was like before the EPA and OSHA.

What went on to create a future Superfund site.

The tricks and techniques of traveling salesmen in the '50s.

A note to linux users: Poppler has a lot of trouble with the PDF. Mupdf will
drop the occasional half page. Xpdf was the only engine that could render the
whole thing flawlessly.

~~~
plorg
No problems so far in evince.

~~~
groovylick
Evince worked well for me as well, when Firefox's built-in reader couldn't
render it.

~~~
voltagex_
If anyone wants to report an issue:
[https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/issues](https://github.com/mozilla/pdf.js/issues)

------
baq
somewhat related: ignition!
[http://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/ignition.pdf](http://library.sciencemadness.org/library/books/ignition.pdf)
\- everything you wanted to know about liquid rocket fuels. foreword by
asimov.

------
solstice
Highly recommended. Perfect for a flight or train trip

